# argument with ex spouse



## Guest (Feb 18, 2007)

ex spouse keeps coming to my house without notice or permission- she is not threatening or anything but she is a pain in the ass- what recourse do I have if any?thanks


----------



## 94c (Oct 21, 2005)

sounds like criminal harrassment.


----------



## Rock (Mar 20, 2005)

Clearly tell her she is not welcome and DOCUMENT EVERYTHING. If it continues from there you will have further recourse.


----------



## JoninNH (Jan 29, 2004)

Tear Gas.


----------



## rocksy1826 (Nov 12, 2006)

donkey punch


----------



## TacOps (Nov 28, 2006)

Unregistered said:


> ex spouse keeps coming to my house without notice or permission- she is not threatening or anything but she is a pain in the ass- what recourse do I have if any?thanks


Yo man she gets all up in my grill dawg


----------



## BSP268 (May 1, 2006)

rocksy1826 said:


> donkey punch


lol!!! that would be funny but it will suck with the 209a after!


----------



## Andy0921 (Jan 12, 2006)

> Tear Gas.


:dito:



> donkey punch


How unlady like :roll:


----------



## frapmpd24 (Sep 3, 2004)

Unregistered said:


> ex spouse keeps coming to my house without notice or permission- she is not threatening or anything but she is a pain in the ass- what recourse do I have if any?thanks


Along with a log entry at the local police department documenting your concerns or criminal harrassment if it amounts to that, you could always consider typing up a no trespass order, have it notarized, and send it registered mail if it concerns you that much.

Seeing how there is only some basic info in your post to go on, that is providing you have exclusive access to the house and there is nothing pending in probate court, otherwise if there is anything ongoing (ie: divorce or property rights issues) handle it through attorney's, it is a civil matter.


----------



## JoninNH (Jan 29, 2004)

frapmpd24 said:


> Along with a log entry at the local police department documenting your concerns or criminal harrassment if it amounts to that, you could always consider typing up a no trespass order, have it notarized, and send it registered mail if it concerns you that much.
> 
> Seeing how there is only some basic info in your post to go on, that is providing you have exclusive access to the house and there is nothing pending in probate court, otherwise if there is anything ongoing (ie: divorce or property rights issues) handle it through attorney's, it is a civil matter.


Damn it! I knew someone would reply seriously eventually.


----------



## HELPMe (Dec 17, 2004)

you could camp out in the bushes and shoot her in the ass with a BB gun? That what i do when squirls come in my yard


----------



## SOT (Jul 30, 2004)

Get a trespass order and call the cops if she violates it


----------



## rocksy1826 (Nov 12, 2006)

BSP268 said:


> lol!!! that would be funny but it will suck with the 209a after!


if only "bitch had it comin'" was a valid defense.

....i'm going to get thrown out of the pink mafia for turning on a fellow female like this



HELPMe said:


> you could camp out in the bushes and shoot her in the ass with a BB gun? That what i do when squirls come in my yard


I want to come over to your house!!! squirrel shooting would be an awesome drunken time


----------



## 4ransom (Mar 1, 2006)

Maybe she wants to go one last lap around the track with ya. Invite her in and give her what she wants.


----------



## SOT (Jul 30, 2004)

Then she will cry "rape"....once gone a spouse/significant other should be GONE.


----------



## no$.10 (Oct 18, 2005)

um...move?


----------



## honor12900 (May 9, 2006)

If you find a bunny on the stove take action.


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

SOT_II said:


> Get a trespass order and call the cops if she violates it


WhAT he said!...and it aint worth " one last time", it'll be the most expensive lay you ever get


----------



## rocksy1826 (Nov 12, 2006)

no way! take the one last time and then stick it in her butt with no warning. 


..that'll teach her


----------



## mikey742 (Mar 4, 2005)

rocksy1826 said:


> no way! take the one last time and then stick it in her butt with no warning.
> 
> ..that'll teach her


That's great nothing like the sneak attack!!


----------

